# FreeBSD 8.0 fails on SunFire X2100



## gnrp (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello Forum,

I recently wanted to install FreeBSD on a SunFire X2100 (first version, no M2) for playing a bit with jails.
At first, I tried 8.0-RELEASE (either CD, DVD or memstick), but had the errors I'll describe later on.
When installing 7.2-RELEASE, there are no problems with the machine, but after upgrading to 8.0-RELEASE I have the same problems as when installing it from scratch.
The machine runs fine and stable with FreeBSD 7.2 and Linux (Debian).

The problem is: The kernel just does not recognize the slices and partitions.
In the case of installing it, sysinstall shows me only a single slice on every hard disk I try to install it to, even if there are more (for sure, looked up with a Linux). There is no difference whether I have a standard-MBR or a GPT. When changing that and later on partitioning the slice, afterwards, sysinstall says there is no such device when trying to create FSs on them.
Afterwards looking at the disk shows that the slices and partitions I wished were created, but FreeBSD somehow didn't notice them.
When upgrading, the problem is given as I get to the "mount-shell" (or however it is called) after doing freebsd-update and rebooting for the new kernel to load.
When showing possible mount-options, I get two labels (the ones of the hard-disks/mbrs I think), the disks itself and one (!) slice on each disk, no partitions or so and when selecting them, nothing capable of booting into it is found.

Sorry for that unprecise description, but having dealt with it was two or more weeks ago and there is a 7.2 actually running on it, and I'm not keen on reinstalling the system again. ;-)
If you need any further information, there is a FreeBSD and Debian on it, so getting information should be easily possible.


I didn't know if this is worth a bug-report, so I first post it here.



```
[root@CENSORED /usr/ports/sysutils/pciutils]# lspci
00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)
00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)
00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)
00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)
00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)
00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
05:00.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82571EB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
```


----------

